# SEX ONCE DURING UR FERTILE WINDOW = BFP?? anyone?



## cancerlib

Hi Moms,
How are u all enjoying ur pregnancy?
Just wondering if truly sex once during O can lead to pregnancy and is it true that if its been long a man had sex, the sperm he would release will be useless.
TIA


----------



## Rach27

That is me - all three times (including one miscarriage).


----------



## lalos 30

same here we only dtd once during my fertile window and bang im pregnant worried sick as my LO is only 5 months dont know how im going to cope


----------



## oh_socold

Actually that happened to me. I had sex once before leaving on vacation, prior to that we were too stressed out to even so much as look at each other before we fell asleep, and bang pregnant. It was at least a week prior too, I'd say a good six days before ovulation


----------



## cancerlib

Rach27 said:


> That is me - all three times (including one miscarriage).

Oh lovely, pls can u rememba d last time u had sex before the one during O?
Its bn long DH and i had sex, i'll O next week and the only time i'll see him will be on Sat and Sun,the only chance of BD'ing we might have may be on Sunday.
So,just curious.


----------



## cancerlib

oh_socold said:


> Actually that happened to me. I had sex once before leaving on vacation, prior to that we were too stressed out to even so much as look at each other before we fell asleep, and bang pregnant. It was at least a week prior too, I'd say a good six days before ovulation

Woohoo, 6days b4 O? Darn google....lol.
Actually its been like a month since we DTD, scared the lil swimmers might be clumsy by now, hoping nt. Hahaha


----------



## cancerlib

lalos 30 said:


> same here we only dtd once during my fertile window and bang im pregnant worried sick as my LO is only 5 months dont know how im going to cope

Thanx for d comment,congrats on ur BFP and how's ur LO? pls dont be too hard on yourself. One way or the other,you'll Cope, dont u worry your precious self.


----------



## linz143

We BD'd on CD10 and then I happened to ovulate early on CD11. After that didn't BD for 4 more days, and prior to CD10, we didn't BD since a few days before that. So yes! Only one time during my fertile period!


----------



## Missy86

I had sex once the first month after I had the coil out and I am almost 20 weeks lol


----------



## destynibaby

it definitely possible as sperm can live inside you for days. im still not exactly sure when i ovulated as my lmp and my emergency room scan indicate two different due dates.
i do know that we BD twice.. at the beginning then the very end of my fertile period


----------



## chetnaz

We dtd once when it was NOT my fertile period, and here I am, nearly 9 weeks pregnant! Not sure how we managed that one.


----------



## BUGaBOO

I had sex 2 weeks after stopping the pill, 3 days before O and BFP!


----------



## minties

This pregnancy was from one instance of sex. 

can't your partner just masturbate to get rid of any stale sperm?


----------



## oh_socold

cancerlib said:


> oh_socold said:
> 
> 
> Actually that happened to me. I had sex once before leaving on vacation, prior to that we were too stressed out to even so much as look at each other before we fell asleep, and bang pregnant. It was at least a week prior too, I'd say a good six days before ovulation
> 
> Woohoo, 6days b4 O? Darn google....lol.
> Actually its been like a month since we DTD, scared the lil swimmers might be clumsy by now, hoping nt. HahahaClick to expand...

honestly I cant believe my man is as fertile as he is. he is almost twice my age, a smoker, high blood pressure, slightly overweight (even though youd never guess if you looked at him) a major caffeine junkie, and he wears the little white underwear that are supposed to restrict blood flow and sperm count. He also had recently been tested for low hormones because he has very little sex drive, so imagine our surprise when I got pregnant, because I am probably just as bad fertility wise as him. I am young, but I suffered from anorexia for quite a while, and was always told Id have a lot of trouble having children now, and on top of that I have paper work saying my hormones indicate "slight" infertility...it can happen though. The body is a magical thing really. I was basically told I would probably never have children, and here I am unplanned pregnancy after having sex once that month.


----------



## cancerlib

minties said:


> This pregnancy was from one instance of sex.
> 
> can't your partner just masturbate to get rid of any stale sperm?

Huh? Lemme suggest it to him then.


----------



## Missy86

I should also say that the one time we has sex was the day after I had EWCM
Also I have PCOS on one ovary but I guess my 42 year old husband to be must be very fertile cos I got pregnant the first month coming off the pill with my son too


----------



## Missy86

BUGaBOO said:


> I had sex 2 weeks after stopping the pill, 3 days before O and BFP!

A nurse told me once that for 5 weeks after stopping the pill you are very fertile cos you have a hormone surge, it happened to me with my son


----------



## Scuba

I did.. One session the day before O and 2 weeks later my BFP!!xx


----------



## 4goingon5

I thought that it was too late in the month to hope to conceive. First day of last cycle was Feb 15. But March 9th, my husband and I shared a shower, and I found out this morning that we're expecting baby #5! All five of our pregnancies have been with only one "try". When you have children who share your bed, and you have to sneak off to the loo to get lucky, it doesn't happen so often. Once a month, IF we're lucky. But this time, we were very lucky!


----------



## SarahDiener

We had sex on CD 7, then flew from Germany to New Zealand (40hour flight). Forced ourselves to have sex on about CD 14 (Worse sex of our lives! Jet lag and not in the mood FTL!!) and I managed to pregnant! I didn't think I would be pregnant so I had a beer at about CD 20 :/. I am not sure if I got pregnant from the first or the second attempt. Sometimes I ov on CD12-13 and sometimes more like CD 15.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Missy86 said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> I had sex 2 weeks after stopping the pill, 3 days before O and BFP!
> 
> A nurse told me once that for 5 weeks after stopping the pill you are very fertile cos you have a hormone surge, it happened to me with my sonClick to expand...

How interesting! I wonder what the surge of hormones do to make you more fertile? What is different from someone not on the pill releasing an egg?

I assumed it would take months to get back to a regular cycle and maybe a month or two to even ovulate. Certainly didn't think I'd O on the 'standard' 14th day........and didn't even contemplate getting pregnant the first month!! :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

Yep we only bd'd twice either side of o day and got bfp 2 weeks later :)


----------



## Lyd

Me.. Only the once for me and well my partner hadn't released in about 2 weeks prior to that lol So I think I can safely say I'm a good example for ur question. Xx


----------



## cancerlib

4goingon5 said:


> I thought that it was too late in the month to hope to conceive. First day of last cycle was Feb 15. But March 9th, my husband and I shared a shower, and I found out this morning that we're expecting baby #5! All five of our pregnancies have been with only one "try". When you have children who share your bed, and you have to sneak off to the loo to get lucky, it doesn't happen so often. Once a month, IF we're lucky. But this time, we were very lucky!

Wow,learning everyday i guess. Sex in d shower=BFP? Thought water is not sperm friendly?


----------



## hospital

yes me! only BD once the day before O and its happened! x


----------



## susannah14

Me too, I forgot to use a condom one time. I think I ovulated the next day. Whoops.


----------



## skunkpixie

We tried the shettles method as hubby really wants a boy, so we just had sex once, the day before ovulation and that was it, 12 days later bfp! xxx


----------



## keepholdingon

linz143 said:


> We BD'd on CD10 and then I happened to ovulate early on CD11. After that didn't BD for 4 more days, and prior to CD10, we didn't BD since a few days before that. So yes! Only one time during my fertile period!

We are the same person. I've always have a 27-28 day cycle and I started using the OPKs on CD11 but never got a positive OPK. But we :sex: on CD9 and CD12. Pretty sure the negative OPK I got on CD11 was the "on the way out" negative (I had a test line it just wasn't as dark) so I think I O'd on CD11. I too am 5 + 6 today :D


----------



## Heather1

I used to keep track of cycles on smart phone. Smart phone broke and we accidentally had sex once early in my fertile period. BFP about 15 days later. Ooopsies! 

Yep, we are proof that just one time can be plenty. We wouldnt change it though, it was a happy surprise. :)


----------



## taylorxx

We only had sex once the whole cycle. It was the day before ovulation (was charting and using opks). It really does just take one time lol. I believe thats the best time to BD because it takes the sperm 8-12 hours to make it's journey to the egg. My OH & I were both shocked... he was like "Wait, what? We only had sex like one time.. is that even possible?!" LOL.


----------



## taylorxx

cancerlib said:


> 4goingon5 said:
> 
> 
> I thought that it was too late in the month to hope to conceive. First day of last cycle was Feb 15. But March 9th, my husband and I shared a shower, and I found out this morning that we're expecting baby #5! All five of our pregnancies have been with only one "try". When you have children who share your bed, and you have to sneak off to the loo to get lucky, it doesn't happen so often. Once a month, IF we're lucky. But this time, we were very lucky!
> 
> Wow,learning everyday i guess. Sex in d shower=BFP? Thought water is not sperm friendly?Click to expand...

My surprisingly older (by a year) second cousin got pregnant in the shower because her partner told her it wasn't possible... LOL. She believed him and now has a two year old baby girl. xx


----------



## cancerlib

taylorxx said:


> My surprisingly older (by a year) second cousin got pregnant in the shower because her partner told her it wasn't possible... LOL. She believed him and now has a two year old baby girl. xx

LOL


----------



## Dollywally

Once 5 days before ovulation and now it looks like we are having twins!


----------



## Rach27

cancerlib said:


> Rach27 said:
> 
> 
> That is me - all three times (including one miscarriage).
> 
> Oh lovely, pls can u rememba d last time u had sex before the one during O?
> Its bn long DH and i had sex, i'll O next week and the only time i'll see him will be on Sat and Sun,the only chance of BD'ing we might have may be on Sunday.
> So,just curious.Click to expand...


I wasn't checking for ovulation so I really don't know. Also I conceived straight after a m/c (although it was about 2 weeks after I started my period). When I fell PG, I just felt my 'O pain' so I'm guessing it was either that day or maybe the day after. Hope that helps :)


----------



## fifi-folle

BD'd this time CD11 and CD18, still Bf'ing, was on top and (TMI) o'd before DH both times. No idea when I ov'd. It was only my second cycle since they returned when DS was 4 months old. Big difference from doing OPKs, BBT, BDing every 2nd day!!!


----------



## smokey

With my sone I only had sex once the day before ovulation and with this one we only had sex once 4 days before ovulation.

Sperm generaly wont be useless if you havnt had sex for a while beforehand unless there is a sperm problem to begine with, it will effect how many is alive and how they swim though as older sperm are lazy sperm, there will always be some that are good to go though.


----------



## Pretty Star

Happened to me. 
We only DTD once and I thought that there was no chance of getting pregnant (other months we DTD more) 
I didn't even realise I was late till I looked at the calander. I was 7 days late and still doubted I would get a BFP. But it happened. I was truly shocked. After 8 months of trying the one month we didn't try so hard and it happened.


----------



## chigirl22

I had sex once when i got pregnant. I knew i was fertile becuase when i wiped i had stretchy cervical mucus


----------



## LucyMinx

All 3 pregnancys ive fell pregnant after just once of trying :)


----------



## AimeeM

Yes, we had sex once in the month we conceived Leo, it was the only night we had a babysitter as it was hubby's birthday. Was very shocked when we got the bfp!


----------



## cancerlib

smokey said:


> With my sone I only had sex once the day before ovulation and with this one we only had sex once 4 days before ovulation.
> 
> Sperm generaly wont be useless if you havnt had sex for a while beforehand unless there is a sperm problem to begine with, it will effect how many is alive and how they swim though as older sperm are lazy sperm, there will always be some that are good to go though.

Oo,dats great to hear. Bless U.


----------



## pinkribbon

Yes! This baby is an example of that :haha:

I actually bought conceive plus for next cycle and was contemplating whether i should skip next month as the due date would have been 20th December.

It only takes one swimmer and it's very true!


----------



## cancerlib

Thank u all mommies.:flower: i really appreciate all ur contributions. Have learnt more.:haha:
God bless u all. Wishing all of u a 9ce Cute H'n'H pregnancy!! :happydance:
Hoping to be here soon:hugs:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

cancerlib said:


> Hi Moms,
> How are u all enjoying ur pregnancy?
> Just wondering if truly sex once during O can lead to pregnancy and is it true that if its been long a man had sex, the sperm he would release will be useless.
> TIA

this is my story...both times... in dec ended in MC and this time too! and there were no other sessions even REMOTLY close.... this time we did the deed the day before I ovulated and last time 2 days before O.


----------

